# One of the most important Add-on Equip. for me



## surapon (Dec 17, 2013)

Dear Friends.
One of the most important add on equipment( for me) of all EOS DSLR Cameras including this EOS-M are the Remote control for shutter operation, Both Wire and Wireless, When I shoot with Tripods in the night time or at Golden hours= for the most sharpest photos, with slow shutter speed, Plus when you want to shoot your self where no one around you.
Yes, I have so many Remote shutter controls, But This One is so cheap and very small, that I can slip in my shirt pocket--Opteka RC-4 Wireless Remote Control, Made in China = $ 6.95 US Dollars, And Can use with EOS-M, 5D MK II and 7D.
Yes, I highly recommend to you.
Enjoy
Your Friend, Surapon

http://www.amazon.com/Opteka-RC-4-Wireless-Control-Digital/dp/B0019RGQVU/ref=sr_1_5/189-7105710-0982711?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1387286927&sr=1-5&keywords=wireless+remote+for+canon


----------



## Zlyden (Dec 17, 2013)

Dear Surapon,

Can you please share some info about the purpose of 'S', 'W' and 'T' buttons in the middle part this gadget?

(At the moment I still think that I'm happy with old RC-1 remote. I like that I can conceal it in my hand (while taking group photo with myself in picture) without any efforts...)


----------



## surapon (Dec 17, 2013)

Zlyden said:


> Dear Surapon,
> 
> Can you please share some info about the purpose of 'S', 'W' and 'T' buttons in the middle part this gadget?
> 
> ...


----------



## Zlyden (Dec 17, 2013)

Dear Surapon,

Thank you very much for the answer and all the info provided!

It perfectly and completely satisfied my curiosity about these buttons purpose...


----------

